# Car Rides and Junk Food



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

If we take Rocky out and about town with us, we will leave his windows down, and let stick his head out the windows. He loves doing this. Earlier this week I saw another person that had their GSD in the bed of their truck, running back and forth, and the dog did not appear to be chained at all. I believe Ga law says that any animal in the bed of a truck should be chained (leashed) so they can't jump out. I personally would never throw Rocky in the back of a pick up truck, but I guess each person can do what they want with their animals. 

I don't see animals in the back of trucks as much as I used to and just kind of wondering if it is a southern thing.

On ocassion he will get special treats, like feeding him Double Cheeseburger from Mickey D's, he get pretzels, chips, crackers, and orange sherbert too. If I eat cereal he loves to drink the milk. 

Anyways, I know there are a few people on here that will let their dog ride around town with his/her head out the window or that feeds him/her "junk" food on ocassion, but I was just curious how many people actually do this with their pups?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

There aren't many things I eat that Luca doesn't get a bite of. His favorite thing in the world are tater tots from Sonic. He also licks every ice cream bowl, and a potato chip has never hit the floor at my house. 

As long as it's just occasionally and a little bit, "junk" food is a treat. It may be low in nutrition, but it's high in joy. 

However, I don't let the dogs stick their head out the window while the car is moving. 


eta: since the poll combines both things, I went for "occasionally." Junk food = all the time; head out the window = never. So I averaged it to occasionally.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

rideing in the truck with his head out the window?? OF COURSE!! he loves putting his head out the window but i only let it down halfway so he cant jump out. i do make sure that the window lock is on so that he doesnt roll the window up on hisself lol

junk food?? NO. altho if there is any food on the ground its fair game but i do not give it too him. i hate dogs that beg its a huge pet peave. also i do not want my dog eating off of my plate if i should happen to get up for a refill etc etc

my neighbor lets his Golden ride in the back of his truck. i would not do this because he could either fall out while goin down the road and get hit or he could jump out at a stop sign and run...either way i think its safer to keep them inside the vehicle


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Love the question Danielle!

I'm just going to add a poll for people to vote, incase they'd rather not comment. 

Question is:


> Quote: Anyways, I know there are a few people on here that will let their dog ride around town with his/her head out the window or that feeds him/her "junk" food on ocassion, but I was just curious how many people actually do this with their pups?


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy is not yet 5 months but has no interest in sticking his head out the window. He just sits or lays down on the seat. I see a lot of dogs that do and the dogs we've owned in the past loved to stick their heads out the windows. 

I recently read an article though about somewhere locally, a dog jumped out of a moving vehicle and the owner didn't even realize it for a few miles! The dog was ok, was resuced and eventually reunited with it's owner. Scary though to think what _could have _happened. As far as putting a dog in the back of a pickup without being restrained...I'd never do it. We have a pickup and there's no way I would even think of driving with a dog in the bed...I think it's illegal here anyways. 

We do not feed him any "junk" food. The only human food he gets is the occasional raw veggie (which he loves) and ice cubes


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Dalton always comes with me when I go to town. If I'm going to grab something for myself to eat, he always gets something too. Most times that is fast / junk food. It's a treat for both of us. I wouldn't say that I let his head hang out the window while I'm driving but the window is open far enough for him to get his nose out there most of the time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Whenever Brady goes for a ride with me, his head is always out the window unless he is tired then he crashes out. 
As for junk food occassionally he gets it. Brady LOVES ice cream and yogurt. I try not to give him junk but if my hubby and I are eating it he sure does want some. Of course if its a carrot or green bean he won't eat it.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Just for clarification, Rocky's windows are program to only roll down half way. He has enough room to get his head out. I don't think he could jump out, but if we are parking the windows go way up.

I understand the begging thing and Rocky is not a begger. He has been trained better. If food hits the floor in our house, he will not touch it until we tell him it is paid for.

Vinne thanks for adding the poll.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

We have a van, so it's hard for them to even think about sticking their head out the window, and even if they could, I would never allow it out of fear that they might get their head hit by something moving on the road, or a sign or something, but we do keep the windows cracked about 2 inches, so they can get fresh air.

As far as "junk food" is cocerned, if we are riding, niether of the girls like o eat in the van, but if it's a long distance travel, they do get an occassional chicken sandwhich from Wendys or something in that nature which they seem to love since they devour it. As for home, we used to drop them food from snacks, but with Elle's weight issue, that has stopped, because she is on a strict diet these days, but if food is dropped accidently, it's fair game, who ever gets it wins, or sometimes another piece will be "accidently" dropped so everyone gets a fair taste!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I totally understand the begging thing, Sarge is not allowed in the dining room while we eat. I tell him, we'er eating now and he goes into the living room and lays on the rug. I dont know how or why I started this but its kind of funny. When we finish dinner if theres something I want to give him I tap my plate with my fork ever so lightly(some times I try and see just how lightly I can do it and he still comes) and he jumps up and sits next to me knowing something good is comming. I think its a good reward for being a good boy.

As for the windows, Sarge and I ride in a jeep, its very close quarters, I roll the window down about 3/4 of the way so he can hold his head out, He doesnt make any effort to jump out, he just enjoys the fresh air and being able to look around. Hes basicly sitting 12 inches from me and I watch him closely at all times.

Sarge of course has his own food but he also pretty much eats what I eat, I dont remember the last time I finished anything!!! He always has some or at the very least the last bite, be it a sandwich, ice cream, whatever. Hes loves cheetoes, rice crispy treats, well this list is quite long but you get the idea..lol

Junk food, him and I go to Mc Donalds on occasion, we dont live there!!! we may go there once a week or so on an average. He loves the double cheese burgers plain( plain cuts way down on the mess in the car). I order the food and we park in the lot, sarge sits patiently while I open his burger, I hold it for him while he takes bites. When hes finished I open mine, I eat my burger while sharing the fries. Hes learned from experience how it all works so hes very well behaved the whole time, thats why I dont mind taking him along.

We were at an A&W once where you pull up and order, and they bring out the food. The girl brings out the order, hooks the tray on the window. She goes to another car. On her way back she sees me feeding sarge his burger and stops and asks if she watch...lol

Other people in cars was checking it out too, people seem amazed by the way sarge eats a burger for some reason..lol


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to take my Dobie and Beardie with me everywhere. The Dobie also knew that when she saw the golden arches, it meant she was getting a McChicken sandwich w/o lettuce or mayo. Her stub of a tail would wag and she'd cry and whine and start to drool. She LOVED those Mickey D Chicken sandwiches!

Mandi is given some food if we are standing and eating and not sitting at the table. We have a Russian Blue cat that will walk right up and take whatever it is you have if you are sitting on the bed or in a chair in the living room. She has learned it is best not to try to get food from us when we are at the table, though. The cat and Mandi are going to have quite a time sharing our scraps as Mandi gets older.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan sits in the jump seat so there's no window to stick her head out. Years ago, I had a dog jump out of my car to chase a cat, through a supposed child safety window that went halfway down. It didn't end well so I lockout the back windows when Morgan is in the car.

Junk food - occasionally I'll throw her a chicken nugget or give her a bowl when the kids are having icecream.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

when Kayla rode with me in the Accord, the windows were almost always down when we were not on the freeway. They also did not roll all the way down.

Since I got the Pilot last year, the second row does not go all the way flat which I didn't care for at first. But Kayla can now easily look out while laying down and she loves it-that's her throne. I rarely put the windows down now though that may change as we get into the warmer season.



> Originally Posted By: DSuddI don't see animals in the back of trucks as much as I used to and just kind of wondering if it is a southern thing.


We also see a lot less out here, but there are still the occasional folks who put their dogs in the back without any form of safety restraints. .


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Kisses loves riding with her head out the window. The back windows only go so far down, not even really half-way. She'll stick her head out the window and look around some then settle down in the back.

She gets junk food on occasion. If I stop at Mickey D's to get a snackwrap, she gets a burger.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Since I don't have a car, Grimm rides the bus by laying down on his side near the aisle and waiting until all the Grandmas are looking at him before he beginning to clean his Wiener Schnitzel and dumplings. Yup.. leg held high, loud slurping sounds & all, he NEVER does this at home.... only for his elderly female audience.

Junkfood? He gets to lick the dregs from my and DH's yogurt cups, gets the butt end of a banana each morning too.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I only roll the window down just far enough that Ris can sort of stick her nose out of it. Call me overprotective/paranoid if you will but I don't want to risk something flying into her eyes while we're moving. I also leave the window up most of the way if I have to leave her in the car without me (though I NEVER leave her for long). I worry about stupid people putting their hands through the window and trying to pet her. . .

As for junk food, she rarely gets any. Most of her junk food treats are apples or bananas. Occasionally a piece of a cookie, cracker, hot dog or ham.







Once the weather is nicer, I do take her out for ice cream and she sometimes gets some french fries if I get fast food for dinner.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jamie, you don't let Risa stick her head out cos you know she'll become airborne with those Flying Nun ears of hers!







High-flyin' GrinnyGirl!


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Meeka frequently/nearly always gets a little of what we're eating, and I too have taken her by Micky D's for a cheeseburger. We just get the regular ones though and she has one and I have one. I don't usually get fries when she's with me. Meeka hasn't been allowed to stick her head out the window. I don't think I'll ever do that. She loves kitties and people sooooo much, I am afraid she'd jump out or hurt herself trying!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I do usually give the dogs some of what I'm eating, but in the car I only roll the window down a couple of inches... just enough to get their nose out.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jamie, that is actually something I hadn't really considered, something getting in his eye.

I have thought about hitting something, but in order to do that I would have to damage my car.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't use that poll as it gives the wrong impression of my feelings. 

I think there is a point to sharing special things with our dogs but personally I do not like the food offered at McDonald's - for me the rolls are too sweet and the burgers do not appeal at all, so none of us eat MCD's. If I enjoyed them at all I would share them with my dog, so "definitely not" gives the impression I disapprove of the practice of sharing a special treat with my dog and I do not disapprove, I just don't do it. We do share the uneaten, dog friendly parts of our normal meals but they are used as a treat for the dogs at the end of our meal. The same with snacks.

The windows are opened for ventilation with a security screen and fan but Quynne does not want to stick her head out - I have had them all the way down when it has been extremely hot and she just lays down. Buddy probably would stick his head all the way out but we don't open it enough that he can - the screen stops him anyway.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just feeling crazy and took Jake for ride on local roads out of crate(never before)with my sis in front seat with me and my brother in law(mutual love between him and Jake).It was like having two unruly kids in back seat-one played off the other!Anyway we went to seafood shoreline place and BIL went out to parking lot to share some steamed clams with Jake.He came back in restaurant and said 'I NEVER realized a dog could spit so far'


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogHe came back in restaurant and said 'I NEVER realized a dog could spit so far'












One time the staff at McDonalds offered Kisses some french fries. I set them in the back for her, and the next thing I know she was spitting them out the window as we went down the road.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Moonfire
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ttalldogHe came back in restaurant and said 'I NEVER realized a dog could spit so far'
> ...










lol, No way sarge spits out a fry!! He loves those things. He also likes the Mc nuggets but they serve them too hot for him to have right away. When it comes to trips to mc donalds, patience is not one of his strong suites..


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My dogs get "junk food" but aren't food "stealers". I can leave a plate full of food on the arm of the couch and go in another room and they know that they are NOT to touch it. And they DON'T.

They are NOT allowed to ride with their heads out the window unless I am just driving 5 MPH thru the pasture. I KNOW how painfull it is to be hit by flying "stuff" (I was hit in the temple by a rock while I was driving 60 mph on the interstate, and let me tell you it is VERY painfull. And my head wasn't even out the window.)and I do NOT want my dogs to have a bug or rock to hit them in the eye or ear. (Or anywhere else for that matter.)


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted no, but I had nothing against. It's just that I have a plastic crate in the car permanently, so there is no options of sticking the head out of the window.

And my dog doesn't eat burgers because I don't like them, so I never buy them. On the other hand I LOOOOVE french fries and they are ALL MINE. So not french fries for the dog either









I do not like beggars too, so if I give something to her it is put on a dish I use to have at hand in the kitchen and try that she doesn't see an association between my plate and it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The windows in my van in the back don't open wide enough to get a nose thru muchless a head, so none of the Hooligans stick their heads out.

Now fast food is another story. In fact one day last week Slider and I drove up to McD's and I got a bag of double cheeseburgers for all the puppers. I forgot to tell them to make 'em plain so feeding the guys made a royal mess. Each Hooligan got his burger, one dog at a time in age order. I tear the burgers apart in 3 or 4 bites and hand feed them, and by the time I got to Bruiser my hands were dripping with catsup - yuck. But they enjoyed them. 

I stopped by Wendy's on the way back from McD's and got myself a salad so after washing up I got to enjoy my dinner.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

THe only food Rocky has spit out is Lettuce and Raw Carrots. Everything else he likes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I take a couple of dogs to the groomers, it is about an hour's drive. So by the time I get the dogs back, I am usually ready for a meal. 

Last Sunday and today I had two dogs each day to the groomers. Both times we stopped at the Boston Market afterwards and got a steak dinner for three, with stuffing, mixed vegetables, corn and corn bread. 

I divided the meat and the veggies three ways, put half of a corn bread in each dog's bowl and passed it out. 

There were no complaints. Last week I kept the stuffing to my myself. This time, I ate all the onions and passed the remainder of that to the dogs as well. 

I am not sure what the people think of me feeding their food to the dogs, but oh well. So far it hasn't made anyone sick. 

And after hearing what Dr. Hutchison said about over-zealous grooming frying sperm (at his seminar, I guess the handler was shampooing the dog daily and using the hair dryer on him and killing off his sperm), this will be Rushie's last bath at the groomers until after I get a litter out of him. Found out too that it takes him two months to develop the sperm, so If I plan to use him in August, he will not have any bouts with a hairdryer after May.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Selzer I will admit I don't know anything about grooming, but is that even possible?


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

At the most I will crack the windows enough to let air flow into the car for them to sniff. I don't want any debris getting into their eyes.

Brenna has a sensitive tummy so if I give her any treats it is the tiniest morsel, just enough to taste. I will let Mollie clean my plate for me once in a while if it has something relatively mild like marinara sauce or something. I do have fond memories of getting my old beagles plain hamburgers and the occasional vanilla ice cream cone at McD's when I was a kid, they loved them!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I voted absolutely not. But, I'm not against fast food for dogs or even letting dogs have their heads out of the window as long as common sense is used. Molly is small so I only crack the windows if she is in the car. Elmo just lies down in the back seat and has no interest in looking outside, so I rarely open the window for him. The only time he was interested in looking out the window was when an officer was writing me a ticket. hehe. 

I'm a vegetarian so I don't go to McDonalds. I can't even eat their fries. Taking a dog to Taco Bell just wouldn't be the same.







I can see taking them to a fast food restaurant as a nice treat and family bonding time. Everything is fine in moderation. I think the stories about people sharing their meals with their pets are adorable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yes, the hair dryer was used. The testicals ride high or low dependent on temperature. If it is cold they are held up close to the body. If it is warm, well, see the sperm will die if the temperature is not right. They can freeze it, so I wondered why that would be a problem. 

But the sperm is energy. So frozen sperm lasts only about six hours because of the energy dissipated by cooling and heating. So if the dog got very cold and then had to warm the sperm up, and did this many times, I suppose that would kill the sperm. Hutch mentioned frost bite. But the dog was never outside. 

He was talking to the handler and the handler told him the dog was a real pain. Every night he would mess in his crate. So every morning he would have to give him a bath and dry him off. Thus, the hair dryer. 

Hutch had him put a styrafoam cup over the testicals while drying him, and in a couple of months his sperm were healthy again. 

I guess all but six percent had no heads or tails, the sperm. Abnormal sperm will not cause abnormal pups, it will cause no pups. 

The seminar was really interesting.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I also averaged it to occasionally.

I will let Max stick his head out of the sunroof or the back seat window when I am driving through town (slower speeds).

We will never give him people food, though he is free to hang around under my son's seat at dinner time.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Selzer might of been too much info, LOL but I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy hangs his head out of the jeep at all times. Window is open half way and I know he can't jump out. So far he has never wanted to. The look of pure JOY on his face - I can't deny him this simple pleasure (not allowed on freeways)

He doesn't like to eat in the car so drive thrus are not a favorite past time of his, but I have no qualms sharing a little bit of what I'm eating with him. He always get to have his way with the Ben & Jerry's pint carton when it's finished!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

They LOVE car rides and road trips!! I do let them put there head out of the window, but usually only while still driving in the neighborhood once I get out of it I don't let them b/c I'm driving too fast and as mentioned above I don't want them to get hit with something or something accidently fly into their eyes. Ava doesn't like putting her head out of the window as much as Cooper does, she checks things out for a minute and then she lays down. 

And, I am one of those that doesn't do Junk Food. They have there cookies and that's it - I do give them cottage cheese, Peanut Butter and Pumpkin on occasion.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I let Maiya hang her nose out the window but it's only cracked enough for that. It was a little "overly" cracked one time and she jumped out into the road! I seriously didn't know she could fit through such a small opening so I've only let it down a few inches ever since. lol

Annabelle has zero interest in looking out the window so I don't even bother.

They don't get junk food with Annabelle's IBD and Maiya's MegaE. Bentley Beagle can eat junk food though, he just doesn't get it very often because I feel guilty that the girls can't have any.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake usually rides in crate-kinda feeling wth and left him out of crate in Jeep when my sis and BIL came out to go for seafood.Overall Jake was OK window open just enough for half head out-good when left outside restaurant but seemed kinda stressed out and strong reaction to cars/people/dogs behaving badly.He seems much more happy in his crate in back so that is where I am going with him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not let mine hang their head out of windows for one reason: with my luck, a stone will be kicked up in my dogs face and he will lose an eye. Then they will have to sew it shut. And I will constantly be reminded of how I failed to protect him. No, they are crated in the car. I the car goes over a cliff and the dog gets hurt, at least I will know that I did everything possible to keep them safe.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

we feed beamer junk food on occassion, usually if we stop at mcdonalds or something & she is with us, we give her something, like a snacker from kfc. & a slice of pizza if we get some, lol.

as for the car rides, she has her head out the window because she gets car sick if she doesn't. but i would never let her ride in the back of a pick up, my dad did that with two of his dobermans when he was in high school or something, & one of them jumped out & died. =(


----------

